# Red Tailed Sharks



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

does anybody have any experiance with Red Tailed Sharks in the planted tank. I used to keep a few years ago. I thought I recall that they eat a touch of algae, maybe plants too for all I know. 
Will they be ok, or no.

JR


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've never kept them, but I had a friend with a heavily planted tank who had one, and he was fine in there. About the worst he did was uproot a few plants when he got big.

He was kind of a bugger with some of the other tankmates, though.


----------



## JED (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi guys,

New to the forum here and planted tanks as well but I thought I'd offer some input. I have had my tank set up for 5 weeks now. It's heavily planted and I have kept a 2.5" long red tailed shark from the beginning. He's been fine so far. He doesn't bother the plants at all other than to graze over them. I believe he does consume some algae but he readily takes all sorts of food. Hope this helps


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I think I will gjve on a try.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Keep only one in a tank... they get aggressive towards others of the same species.


----------

